# Another repower question.



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

I everyone, new member here, great site.
I have a late 70's Ariens 7/24 machine. I was going to use a Predator 212.
Small Engine Warehouse (no affiliation here) has both NOS Tec 7hp snow kings and B&S Inteks for a reasonable price with free shipping.

My machine is in good enough condition to put a "real" engine on it, what would you do, go with the Tec. or the B&S.

My concern is the the Chinese engines don't have a long enough yet track record.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

IMO, the Tecumseh and the Briggs are basically equal in quality..
I would feel confidant with either!
(a slightly higher percentage of people would probably say Briggs slightly outranks Tecumseh in quality though..that seems to be a general opinion from what I have gathered over the years..)
but that is probably a "ford is better than chevy" type of thing..
more a matter of opinion, than a matter of fact.
IMO, they are both perfectly fine and good quality engines.
Both Tecumseh and Briggs enjoy a good reputation.

I would go with whichever seems to be a better "fit" and an easier installation.

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome morseguy!

I own a Tecumseh and will defend mine to the hill but I would say they are more of a risk than a briggs due to rod throwing issues with Tecumseh. If you know a place that has some don't be afraid to ask their opinion as well. Ask them straight up...I here briggs and tecumseh are similar yet some Tecumseh's have rod throwing issues do you have any suggestions? Mention the size of your machine and see what they recommend...tell them you want to think about it and then hang up from them and let us know their suggestions and maybe we can weed it out. haha just a suggestion but worth a shot. Can't hurt.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Well on re-engining a machine, the easiest is to use the same make and general size motor along with the same number of shafts (1 or 2). If you find right size, you can always swap things like carbs, mufflers etc to ease the swapout. 

The Tecumseh's that have the biggest issues (far as I can tell based on others experiences) are the 8-10 HP ones. Any engine regardless of make or size can have a failure but these seem to have a design issue 'if' they ever overrev. In fact I bought one with a hole in the side of the block from overreving just to get a few things like tank, carb etc.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the site, I like the briggs because down the road tecumseh' s might be hard to get parts for.


----------



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

I have heard of the Tec. rod issue. Is it the connecting rod or the push rods that can go?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its the con rod, " L " head motors don't have push rods


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

morseguy said:


> My concern is the the Chinese engines don't have a long enough yet track record.


Does it really matter when you can buy a 24 month warranty and return the engine no questions asked for a brand new one within 27 months? They hand you a brand new engine and you leave with the option to buy another 24 month warranty. The engine and warranty are about $115 a second warranty another $15. 54 months of security for $130. What warranty are you gonna get with the Chinese made Briggs or the piece of Tecumseh? 90 days? Then when you have a problem you take it somewhere and fight tooth and nail at a substandard repair shop that keeps it for a week... maybe two weeks.... Food for thought my friend....

Good luck with your choice and I hope what ever engine you purchase works out well for you.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> Does it really matter when you can buy a 24 month warranty and return the engine no questions asked for a brand new one within 27 months? They hand you a brand new engine and you leave with the option to buy another 24 month warranty. The engine and warranty are about $115 a second warranty another $15. 54 months of security for $130. What warranty are you gonna get with the Chinese made Briggs or the piece of Tecumseh? 90 days? Then when you have a problem you take it somewhere and fight tooth and nail at a substandard repair shop that keeps it for a week... maybe two weeks.... Food for thought my friend....
> 
> Good luck with your choice and I hope what ever engine you purchase works out well for you.


 
Woodtick did you have the warranty??? That sounds pretty good.


----------



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Well it looks like the old Tecumseh has gotten a pardon. I just finished trying to evaluate it. I removed it from the machine. Put it on the bench and began tearing into it. about 8 or 9 years ago I pulled the head off and removed the carbon build up. Upon removing the head today I discovered some carbon. What did catch my eye is that there is hardly any ridge at the top of the cylinder and I can faintly see the remains of some cross hatching on the cylinder wall. Isn't that a good sign. The valve faces and seats look good. I pulled out the breather and found no sludge. I pulled the flywheel and the original points are quiet worn. The carb was replaced about 20 years ago by me.

So now I'm thinking of rebuilding the carb, install new points & condenser, new plug and a general clean up.

Who's good for parts? How about Jacks Small Engines?

I'm a sucker for giving old equipment another chance.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes. They offer and excellent warranty on the engines. Call your store and inquire about it. 
*Replacement Plans* for products $499.99 and under



FAST and EASY in-store replacement
If your product fails during coverage, a replacement product of like kind and quality, a Harbor Freight Tools gift card or a refund up to the original purchase price will be issued
Protects your product from normal wear and tear, failure, and product defects


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I did not buy the warranty for either of my two Predator engines yet they are both running well. I may get the warranty if I have a failure of one of the 2 engines to protect myself should I decide to buy another one.


----------



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Well thanks for the help everyone.
I just pulled the trigger on a carb rebuild kit, points & condenser, and some misc. parts.
I let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

briefly read through the thread, good choice, it will prob last another 30.

just finished a carb, points, condensor, plug and clean up of a 1960 craftsman single stage. until now didnt know they made a single with a 6 hp and 24 inch intake. runs perfect now, owner happy as could be, it was his fathers.

that original tecumseh was hurling the snow pretty well.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't heard about tecumseh rod problems but I'll turn my HM100 down a little just to keep it happy and together.


----------



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Success!
I finished the motor and am very pleased with the results. I just tried with the snow we got yesterday in the Boston area. The snow was a bit wet from the warm temps today.
The engine is a BEAST! It did not bog down at all. I timed the motor after installing the new points and condenser, corrected a carb linkage problem, set the governed speed.
The machine is nasty now, its amazing what some TLC can do.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

congrats!, but without video, it never happened


----------

